# Simple but so good



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wife’s tdy and sometimes you just need the easy meals that satisfy that craving🍺


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That reminds me, I'm out.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Wife's beer?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Bait comes in cans now? It doesn't look like it would stay on the hook very well tho.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like sardines and crackers. And fried gizzards.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you ain't southern if you don't like fish in a can.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that was my lunch today----with cheese though. wanted sweet onion too, but we didn't have any.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Jack, heard sardines and he’s on the way!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> you ain't southern if you don't like fish in a can.
> jack


Hey I have a idea start you up a shad cannery same dang thing .LOL. I wounder If it's been tried.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Breakfast?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mediterranean ones aren't too bad, once you scrape them nasty ass black olives off.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are fish balls on the right side of the can.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Good to see you’re staying hydrated!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I prefer the fillets with a combination of ketchup , mustard and hot sauce with my favorite cracker = great value multi-grain . some of my stock , i do have cases of salmon and do a mean salmon patty with a little celery ,onion and hot sauce cooked in.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I had some Beach Cliff fish steaks in Louisiana Hot Sauce on Saturday, and they were pretty good


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Love me some sardines. Herring filets as well. Not too keen on the smoked oysters.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what a sacrilege. frank, you don't like the smoked oysters? good grief.
jack


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Love me a smoked oyster sandwich! Add mustard bread and you set!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Love some smoked oyster dip to take out on the boat and eat with some butter crackers!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> what a sacrilege. frank, you don't like the smoked oysters? good grief.
> jack


Not the canned ones. Fresh grilled is another thing. I like fresh oysters any way they are prepared.shucked or cooked.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I haven’t been able to find it since Covid but, damn it was good!!! I’ve never seen it packaged like this either


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

For those of us with a more refined taste......Surf N' Turf....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Veenie weenies!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that price on the souse meat made me think i gotta find another hog head for $ .79 a pound.
stay tuned to this thread.
jack


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

canned fish is something not everyone appreciates but sardines are very healthy for you although looked down upon by those who spend the day catching a high in mercury fish  
have no interest in sharing their last meal so i buy the ones that are clean . some have no bones or skin which i do not mind ether , just no guts.
also different taste from all over the world but by far this brand of S Korean ocean farmed oysters are the best .


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tried those bags of tuna a few times and just can't get into them. Still like just plain old canned tuna and mix with some Dukes.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sardines, Herring, Kippers, fish fillets, smoked oysters it all sounds good to me.
When it comes to crackers, I prefer Triscuits and Saltines.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

since the triscuit is a little pricey, i get the great value woven wheat at walmart.
jack


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jack2 said:


> since the triscuit is a little pricey, i get the great value woven wheat at walmart.
> jack


Aldi's has a good off brand variation too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The cracked pepper Triscuits are awesome.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> I haven’t been able to find it since Covid but, damn it was good!!! I’ve never seen it packaged like this either
> View attachment 1095191
> 
> View attachment 1095190


Who sells the souse?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> Who sells the souse?


That was the Piggly Wiggly in Walnut Hill


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> That was the Piggly Wiggly in Walnut Hill


and btw, i make souse meat and mine can't come close to ziegler's. i've tried to imitate it for many years and it comes close to but not as good.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> and btw, i make souse meat and mine can't come close to ziegler's. i've tried to imitate it for many years and it comes close to but not as good.
> jack


It’s my favorite. Have you ever seen it like that? I’ve only seen the square loaf of thin slices. Damn I’m about to hit the fridge for a hors d’oeuvre


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> That was the Piggly Wiggly in Walnut Hill


Sad they no longer stock it.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> Sad they no longer stock it.


I bought it last weekend, I’ll check this weekend


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Nothing more to say, but, eat your lunch... A true working man's meal...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> Sad they no longer stock it.


They had some Saturday


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> They had some Saturday


Oh, I thought you said you'd not seen it since Covid.
Now I take you meant it's back and had been gone till now.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Somebody needs to whip out some potty meat and pork n beans on saltines pics !


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Somebody needs to whip out some potty meat and pork n beans on saltines pics !


Id serve this at a wedding


----------

